# No gold in U.S.A ? ( federal reserves )



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

Right 2 videos, excuse the fact its about Illuminati im a bit of a theorist and i actually believe a lot of corruption went on about Gaddafi.
this isnt about Gaddafi its about the U.S.A gold reserves, can some one tell me if they have any gold, at all?
the reason i ask is simple, in video 1 it says that America have some gold reserves, yet the 2nd video says they have none and the reson gaddafi was killed was becouse he was changing his currency to gold, so to buy oil from him you needed gold, and America couldn't trade gold as they hadnt any. 

Gold Bullion Vault - Periodic Table of Videos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTtf5s2HFkA

The illuminati Exposed By Muammar Gaddafi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THlaMUq6MKU

the second video is a bit long but i you will get the point when you watch and there is a clip of an "official" repeating the actual phrase that "America has no gold reserves" i know your the guys to ask about this so please correct me or explain whats going on here, cheers


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2013)

The purpose of this thread again?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> Right 2 videos, excuse the fact its about Illuminati im a bit of a theorist and i actually believe a lot of corruption went on about Gaddafi.
> this isnt about Gaddafi its about the U.S.A gold reserves, can some one tell me if they have any gold, at all?
> the reason i ask is simple, in video 1 it says that America have some gold reserves, yet the 2nd video says they have none and the reson gaddafi was killed was becouse he was changing his currency to gold, so to buy oil from him you needed gold, and America couldn't trade gold as they hadnt any.
> 
> ...



Your posts have an ant-American flavor to them. They are political in nature which is something frowned upon by this forum. Not only are they offensive, but they are just simply not true.

Scott


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

well thats a little unfair, how can you make assumptions like that? i doesnt matter what i watch or what i believe, if i see something i dont believe or want to talk about, and i can ask the people , i will, and i have!
whats the big deal anyway, a simple question, is there gold or not you cant help an inquisitive mind when 2 people say 2 different things.
talk to me about me bringing up political situations yet in another thread on here were talking about a gun ban :s

the purpose of the thread is quite clearly described in the question, as for location maybe it should of to bar and grill , do excuse me for assuming general chat meant we can talk about things in general.


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2013)

no one in the public would know the answer to that. there is no disclosure by the government to us lowly peons about such things.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks geo, i dont know what else to say on the situation, tbh i regret even asking


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> well thats a little unfair, how can you make assumptions like that? i doesnt matter what i watch or what i believe, if i see something i dont believe or want to talk about, and i can ask the people , i will, and i have!
> whats the big deal anyway, a simple question, is there gold or not you cant help an inquisitive mind when 2 people say 2 different things.
> talk to me about me bringing up political situations yet in another thread on here were talking about a gun ban :s
> 
> the purpose of the thread is quite clearly described in the question, as for location maybe it should of to bar and grill , do excuse me for assuming general chat meant we can talk about things in general.



I didn't say it to offend you, I said your posts have an anti American flavor so that you might understand how it seems to THIS American. Just as you have the right to believe whatever it is you want, I have a right to own how your comments make me feel. I didn't say you were being Anti American, I said they seem to have an Anti American flavor to them.

I hope you understand where I am coming from and how it might seem offensive to someone. I don't think you are intentionally going out of your way to offend, but I am also fairly certain this is why anything political is frowned upon on this forum. Passions run high, and if you truly believe in what you express in your signature, you might understand better than most what I am talking about.

Scott


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

i love the U.S.A you know, the media does a good job at painting a pretty picture of it here in the uk,but you have so much more than us to long for, i i can only hope one day i can afford to come over and experience it all, everything is big and advanced, the weather, the women  the food, ( im dying to go some restaurants man vs food did ) the shopping oh and cars, i not it depends where you go but my point is i am totally the wrong kiddie to be saying things like that too when your "home" America would be my first place on my list of places to visit, and live.


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> ...and there is a clip of an "official" repeating the actual phrase that "America has no gold reserves"....



I only viewed samples of that video, but I did see someone say the the Federal Reserve Bank, Inc. currently owned no gold. The Federal Reserve is a private corporation, not a department of the Federal Government.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 21, 2013)

eeTHr said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> > ...and there is a clip of an "official" repeating the actual phrase that "America has no gold reserves"....
> ...



thank you, i think theres my confusion, so is this a bad thing? im not to sure about federal reserve tho i am signed up i think,but it looked complicated and i never got round to tackiling it, is like a place you save money, but exchange into gold and things?


----------



## DONNZ (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.resourceinvestor.com/2013/01/21/the-mystery-behind-the-bundesbanks-gold

*The mystery behind the Bundesbank's gold*


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 23, 2013)

It wouldnt suprise me if there was no gold.
People have been asking to inspect it and have always been denied.
But its not just the gold. The silver, nickel, and copper that was in the coinage seems to be missing too and been replaced with aluminum and steel.
The fedgov says they have it in FT knox but fort knox dosent have enough storage space to hold 5% of the metals.
So make your own conclusions.

There is a reason we would rather own gold than greenbacks these days


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 23, 2013)

My guess is we gave it all to China to go towards our debt to them :lol:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 23, 2013)

It would shock me if there ended up being NO gold. Here is the reason why.

Gold isn't shipped very often, no reason for it to be shipped. The gold for example, that sits in Fort Knox. If that gold was shipped out in any quantity, considering the distance from a rail head, it would have to be trucked. Because trucks can only carry so much weight, the amount of gold each can carry is limited. Considering how much gold is in Fort Knox, it would take an army of trucks to move it. But here is the other reason I don't believe in the conspiracy theories claiming that the Fed or Fort Knox do not have any gold.

Even if the gold is sold, for example of the US wanted to sell a ton of gold to manipulate world gold prices, all they would have to do is put it up to be sold on the European market, they could even ask another country to broker the deal so as not to seem like they are selling gold. The gold never leaves Fort Knox, just the ownership of the gold changes. And what better place in the entire world to secure your gold bullion than Fort Knox? It has to be the number one place in the world, as far as safety is concerned.

So I don't buy into all the garbage about there being no physical gold, but I do believe our government in the US is fully capable, and it's very probable that our government has sold some or all of it's gold reserves to manipulate the market.

Scott


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you seen it or seen any photos that werent stock photos from the 1970's?
One thing about politicians. They love showing video or photos of what is going on. Makes them look good and gets their egos up.
But havent seen any photos of this....

All the available photos predate the 1974 congressional inspection.


----------

